# Ebi-Ken



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

*Ebi-Ken (Macro baby shot) update: June-2*


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

finally, a brand with your own name on it.


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll take a dozen of each please!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> finally, a brand with your own name on it.


what new brand


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Sinerviz said:


> I'll take a dozen of each please!


lol sure


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, that's cool shrimps out there!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Wow, that's cool shrimps out there!


agreed igor =)


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ebi-Ken said:


> agreed igor =)


Hold on Frank, I will show you a shrimp that you don't have 
Uploading a video ....


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Hold on Frank, I will show you a shrimp that you don't have
> Uploading a video ....


waitinggggg tick tock


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*The video is here*



Ebi-Ken said:


> waitinggggg tick tock


Look at this: Video. Red babaulti shrimp.
It's not a rare species, but I have not seen so good red color


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Look at this: Video. Red babaulti shrimp.
> It's not a rare species, but I have not seen so good red color


lol oh patrick has a bunch of these lol.He has even more Redder ones. I'll see if he still has it when i get back or when Leon comes he will also see it =P


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ebi-Ken said:


> lol oh patrick has a bunch of these lol.He has even more Redder ones. I'll see if he still has it when i get back or when Leon comes he will also see it =P


I knew it was hard to surprise you buddy 
I will keep trying


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I knew it was hard to surprise you buddy
> I will keep trying


lol =P did you know that some of the greens actually turn blue once you open the lights back up.


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Are those lil guys ban ba wa?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

RoryM said:


> Are those lil guys ban ba wa?


not this tank. Ban wa wa I have about 30-40 but they only have about 10 or so leaves still quite a bit of growth needed.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Here are some more eye candy pics =P


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

baby Aura blue:









Adult Cardinal:









Juvie Cardinal:









Adult Red Orchid:









Baby/juvie White orchid









Rili


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Those are some amazing shots! Did you take them or your friend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Those are some amazing shots! Did you take them or your friend?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nopeee these are all mine. ever since January of this year all pictures have been taken through me. I'm playing around with macro flash. Can't seem to get settings right.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Ebi-Ken said:


>


Woah, hot!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

More pictures please!!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ebi...... When will you have some of those little plants for sale? They are lovely..


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Ebi...... When will you have some of those little plants for sale? They are lovely..


Whenever you want =) just PM me and i'll arrange the closest pickup location.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> More pictures please!!!!


okkkkkk


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

geee i wonder what the last picture is?


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

Black tiger OE!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Those clear shrimps with the red are amazing!!! Thanks Ebi, I'll see what I can save up :3

I want to do another jar sometime and I keep ooglaing those cute plants of yours. X)


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Those clear shrimps with the red are amazing!!! Thanks Ebi, I'll see what I can save up :3
> 
> I want to do another jar sometime and I keep ooglaing those cute plants of yours. X)


=) If your interested in the plants. Chances are AI will receive another shipment from me once their new store is up and running and I can ask if they can hold the plant for you if it is easier for you to access =) Also they have the red rili shrimps in stock from what I understand. =)


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

Frank's been playing with his cameras again


----------

